# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  IIS

## sara.it2000

سلام 
1.من دنبال يك لينك يا فايل قابل دانلود مي باشم كه نحوه كاربا Maintenance Plan چه براي ساخت بك آپ و چه براي حذف بك آپهاي قديمي مي گردم. من براي ساخت مشكلي ندارم ولي تو حذف با مشكل برخوردم مي خواستم منبعي باشد كه تمام آيكونهاي مهم اين ويزارد را توضيح بدهد. چون من كارم حساس است برام خيلي  مهم است كه اطلاعات بانكم بدون نقص بك آپ گرفته شن.(خواهشا لينك هاي سالم را معرفي كنيد.)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2.براي نصب Microsoft.SQL.Server.2005.Enterpris.  در روي سرور 2008 64 بيتي من مي خواهم iis فعال كنم در كجا دنبالش بگردم و فعالش كنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3.اگر iis فعال نباشد در نهايت فكر كنم componet reporting services غير فعال شود درسته؟ شنيدم اين كامپونت مربوط به برنامه هاي تحت وب مي باشد  شنيدم اگر فعال نكنم اگر برنامه ام تحت وب نباشد مشكلي نخواهم داشت؟ ترسم بيشتر در مورد ارتباط سرورها مي باشد من اطلاعات دو سرور را روي سرور خودم مي آورم اگه اين تيك فعال نباشد مشكلي پيش مي آيد با نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

4. اگر من بدون فعال كردن iis نصب كنم و componet reporting services غير فعال باشد. بعدا بيايم و iis فعال كنم بعدا بايد در sql چيكار كنم ؟ خود به خود آپ ديت مي شه يا بايد دوباره سي دي را بزارم و repair كنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
5. خواهشا جواب 4 تا سوالم را بدهيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در مورد سوال اولتون بهترین مرجع BOL یا همون Books Online هست که میتونید مراجعه کنید.
در این سایت و این سایت میتوانید ویدئو های آموزشی رو ببینید.

در مورد سوال 2 به این سایت مراجعه کنید.
در مورد سوال 3 ربطی به برنامه های تحت وب ندارد. این سرویس مربوط به Reporting service برای گزارشات هست که میتوانید بعداا هم اونو نصب کنید و نصب اون هیچ اختلالی در کار شما نداره.
ولی IIS رو اگر بتونید نصب کنید بهتره چون برای خیلی کارهای دیگه بهش بعدا نیاز خواهید داشت.

----------


## sara.it2000

ممنون از راهنماييتان،
1. فقط من كه iis فعال نكردم و اس كيو ال را هم نصب كردم حالا كه iis را فعال كردم بايد دوباره كاري انجام بدم يا خود به خود كامپونت ريپورتينگم فعال مي شود و ديگه نيازي به گذاشتن سي دي اس كيو ال نيست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مشكلي كه در اسكريپتهاي بانكم ايجاد كه نمي كند.

2.من در ويندوز سون iis فعال كردم ولي تو نصب  اس كيو ال همون حالتي را نشان داد كه انگار  فعال نشده چند بار اينكار را تكرار كردم ولي نتيجه نداد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3. اين دردسر بزرگ من iis براي چيكاري واقعا بدرد من خواهد خورد؟ آبا براي سيستم هاي بزرگ حتما بايد فعال باشد.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fakari66

فکر میکنم Sql 2005 فیچر  reporting service اون روی IIS رجیستر میشه و شما برای کار  گزارش گیری باید iIS رو نصب کرده باشد وگرنه مشکلی برای شما ایجاد  نخواد کرد

----------


## fakari66

ببینید دوست عزیز اگر شما از sql server2005 استفاده میکنید و اگر برای گزارش گیری های خود از سرویس ریپورتینگ اون استفاده میکنید باید IIS رو نصب کنید چون نیاز داره Reporting serviceکه از اون تنظیماتی که داخل IIS انجام میده  برای مدیریت گزارشات استفاده  کنه .
اگر فکر میکنید که برای گزارش گیری از ابزار reporting استفاده میکنید دوباره SQl خودتونو ریپیر کنید وگرنه کار دیگه این انجام نمیده این سرویس (البته فکر میکنم)

----------

